# All-time Great = Fedor / P-4-P Fedor not Top 10



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Discuss.

He had his day years ago... not anymore, sorry.

Let him fight whats brewed in the UFC the last two years at HW, we'll see where he stands. 

Or even Over(rated)eem, who is not on steroids. OH! He put on 30 pounds of lean muscle over the course of 4 years - he's on steroids. How'd he do that!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Overeem*

Reminder, when he was fighting at middleweight in PRIDE (lightheavyweight under Unified Rules) he was starving himself and not lifting weights. Now factor in him eating more regularly, lifting weights, taking regular protein supplements, and passing the drug test for this last event; HE DIDN'T TAKE ROIDS!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't think Alastair is overrated for one minute....

He has some solid victories... most of his losses came at a LHW where he was severely dehydrating and starving himself....

I think he's come into his own as a HW compeditor and is continuing to show improvement....


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Thread fail.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Rusko said:


> Thread fail.


This ^^^^^

P4P list and Fedor are 2 things I dislike talking about all in one thread!!!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I don't think Alastair is overrated for one minute....
> 
> He has some solid victories... most of his losses came at a LHW where he was severely dehydrating and starving himself....
> 
> I think he's come into his own as a HW compeditor and is continuing to show improvement....


Alastair has one win over a ranked HW and that was Brett Rogers, who's ranking was highly suspect. Overeem's HW conquests are has beens and never will bes. I think Fedor is in the top ten p4p, but not the top 5.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I think Overeem is overrated when people say he's a top 2-3 HW but I do think he has the potential to be there one day but he is not there yet. I have seen his K-1 fights with Hari and Remy but I honestly think people are reading too much into it. K-1 striking in K-1 is alot different than MMA striking in MMA. Not having the possiblity of a takedown changes things immensely, changes a possibly stance, chages mindset's, style's, aggressiveness. I dont buy that nobody can stand with Overeem based on his recent K-1 fights because in MMA he isnt fighting under K-1 rules. I think Overeem is very talented and I love watching him fight but here are the facts. The only non can HW he has beaten is Rogers who has done nothing in his career but beat AA who as much as I used to love him is no more than a gatekeeper these days. I would love to see Overeem fight Fedor or fight in the UFC but no way do I think he would run through the UFC HW's or automatically tool anyone standing based on performances in a completely different sport.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Alastair has one win over a ranked HW and that was Brett Rogers, who's ranking was highly suspect. Overeem's HW conquests are has beens and never will bes. I think Fedor is in the top ten p4p, but not the top 5.


I like his victorys over Sergi and Rogers... even though Kharinotov isn't world ranked he's tough.. and he's 1-1 with him I'd love to see a rubber match someday..

His two victories over Vitor Belfort are impressive ... I'd like to see him avenge Werdum, that would be a statement.

I still think he's improving as a HW.. he's looking like he's putting it together well these days...

I can't wait to see him fight Fedor. That fight just looks like it's going to be entertaining.



streetpunk08 said:


> I think Overeem is overrated when people say he's a top 2-3 HW but I do think he has the potential to be there one day but he is not there yet..



Do people really say that though? I've never heard that said that he was top 2 or three.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Top Three*

Overeem could get there but it would be a hard road so I'm not sure if he could actually make it!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I like his victorys over Sergi and Rogers... even though Kharinotov isn't world ranked he's tough.. and he's 1-1 with him I'd love to see a rubber match someday..


I don't see Kharinotov as a very big deal. Similar to a win over Gonzaga, Kongo, or Heath. I think Rogers is a bum. So he beat Arlovski, doesn't everyone do that now?



_RIVAL_ said:


> His two victories over Vitor Belfort are impressive ... I'd like to see him avenge Werdum, that would be a statement.


By that logic Randy Couture, Chuck Liddell, Tito Ortiz, and Dan Henderson are all impressive HWs. I don't want to see him avenge Werdum, because that means he won't fight Fedor for 18 months. 



_RIVAL_ said:


> I still think he's improving as a HW.. he's looking like he's putting it together well these days...
> 
> I can't wait to see him fight Fedor. That fight just looks like it's going to be entertaining.


I agree he is improving, but I think his ground game needs to improve to fight the division's elite. I think he'll have a hard time with Fedor, because I think Fedor can get him on the ground. After that I think it's not long before Fedor gets an armbar.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Alastair has one win over a ranked HW and that was Brett Rogers, who's ranking was highly suspect. Overeem's HW conquests are has beens and never will bes. I think Fedor is in the top ten p4p, but not the top 5.


I think his technical ability is unquestioned, but considering on who he's faced recently i'd have to agree with you on P4P rating.
I think WERDUM will offer a stronger test than most will predict, and Alistair could offer some big problems, but if he wants to cement a legacy, he should go to UFC, AS M1 are destroying him/his place in the History books at the moment,IMO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*M-1 Global*

And it doesn't help that he is a part owner!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> Discuss.
> 
> He had his day years ago... not anymore, sorry.


This thread is horrible your talking about a guy who has never lost a fight,what happens if Fedor dominates Werdum and then Overeem? You think a scrub like Brock has a chance against Fedor because he Beat Mir. lol


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*What?*

How is this thread a troll?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> This thread is horrible your talking about a guy who has never lost a fight,what happens if Fedor dominates Werdum and then Overeem? You think a scrub like Brock has a chance against Fedor because he Beat Mir. lol


Fedor has lost a fight. This argument from the Fedor worshipers always bothers me. Did a ref make a bad call? Probably. Does it change the fact that he lost? Nope. You can't rewrite history because of referees or judges. You can't make up your own record for a fighter. Even if you did take away Fedor's loss. He should have lost the following fight against Arona. Fedor is a great fighter, but he has a loss.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> And it doesn't help that he is a part owner!


Anyone ever actually watch an M1 Global fight?

Maybe you should check out their website - "M-1Global.com: The offical website of Fedor Emelianenko and M-1 Global"

List of fighters: 1 nobody and Fedor. 

Tagline - 'Become a champion - Accepting applications now!'

***

I don't question Fedor's great wins 5 or so years ago and his record. He's just not #1 anymore, if he wanted Overeem for Strikeforce championship, the fight was his - Rogers was a replacement. Right now he's a name and #5-10 ranked HW in MMA.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Fedor has lost a fight. This argument from the Fedor worshipers always bothers me. Did a ref make a bad call? Probably. Does it change the fact that he lost? Nope. You can't rewrite history because of referees or judges. You can't make up your own record for a fighter. Even if you did take away Fedor's loss. He should have lost the following fight against Arona. Fedor is a great fighter, but he has a loss.


Loss-No longer in the possession, care, or control of someone or something.
Don't call people Fedor worshipers just because you have no idea what your talking about.No one lost that match it should have been no contest and rescheduled for another day like every other tournament,good example would be Rodrigo Nogueira no contest.Your the only who thinks its an argument 
everyone knows including mma fighters that it should have been no contest and that he avenged that so called loss with with ease.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> How is this thread a troll?


Because the TS didn't bow down and accept Fedor as his god and saviour and admit that he is the best fighter in the world and of all time and that Fedor is bigger than the sport of MMA and the UFC.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

streetpunk08 said:


> Because the TS didn't bow down and accept Fedor as his god and saviour and admit that he is the best fighter in the world and of all time and that Fedor is bigger than the sport of MMA and the UFC.


Well said.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Fedor is overatted I don't get all the hype and how he has so many fights I really don't understand it. I'm not a fan of his at all, the guy beats up cans for crying out loud. He also beats up dudes that fight in smaller weight classes. He's a good fighter don't get me wrong but seriously, look at the list of fighters he's beaten, how many of them are actually GOOD fighters?3 maybe?Cro Cop,Nogueira, maybe Arlovski and Sobral. Ok 4 out of 32?

He has such sloppy boxing, people don't see how bad he is. They only see the result of his one punch ko power. They don't see that any time he has a tko victory or ko win its always when he's getting beat in the exchange. The dominate fighter gets sloppy and he catches them. Its funny the list of UFC champions he's beaten have all been nobodies. People talk crap about them but when they mention Fedor beat them, they talk about how good they are.

Ill list all the guys who fight regularily out of the heavyweight division

Sobral,Arona,Lindland,Randleman,Valavicius,Haseman,and Hasdell all are out of his weight class. 

Yanagisawa has 1 mma fight lost,Gary Goodridge nearly has more losses than wins,Nagata has 2 mma fights both lost one was against Fedor,Mark Hunt has more loses than wins(5-6). Dude fights cans like them not to mention Rogers,Sylvia, Hoffman and Shall...how is he the best? Makes no sense to me why people praise him so much. He has great ground game sure but the best mma fighter EVER..is far fetched.

I can already tell im going to get loads of hate pms and red rep but truth is this and don't bother telling me to do research(you know who you are) because I have done it. Seems like his fans haven't done enough on their favorite fighter.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Fedor overrated? WOW! I have so much to say about that, I'll just let him prove the haters wrong once again like he has done with each of his 31 wins in a row because certain people just cannot face true facts. I think even if Fedor had every MMA HW belt in the world strapped around his waist, it still wouldn't be good enough. Reminds me of the Obama Administration - denial of the facts to the fullest...


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Fedor overrated? WOW! I have so much to say about that, I'll just let him prove the haters wrong once again like he has done with each of his 31 wins in a row because certain people just cannot face true facts. I think even if Fedor had every MMA HW belt in the world strapped around his waist, it still wouldn't be good enough. Reminds me of the Obama Administration - denial of the facts to the fullest...


31 win streak?Where do you get your facts from?You're a Fraudor fan and don't know his stats? First off its 27 wins and yes he's overatted but I don't see you disproving anything I said now did you?

Fedor ducks competition end of.IF he actually fights Overeem I'll be extremely surprised


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Overeem*

He will face him after he fights Werdum!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sousa said:


> 31 win streak?Where do you get your facts from?You're a Fraudor fan and don't know his stats? First off its 27 wins and yes he's overatted but I don't see you disproving anything I said now did you?
> 
> Fedor ducks competition end of.IF he actually fights Overeem I'll be extremely surprised


Every time you say Fedor ducks makes you look like an idiot who knows nothing about mma


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Every time you say Fedor ducks makes you look like an idiot who knows nothing about mma


Explain why he didn't goto the UFC?Explain why he fights guys in smaller weight classes?Explain why he went to a company with significantly less talent in their heavyweight divisions? He ducks competition, and he'll do it with Alistair Overeem. 

Its funny, anyone can say someoen doesn't know about MMA. That line is easily thrown out to people who are normally childish because someone doesn't share the same opinion as they do.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Sousa said:


> Explain why he didn't goto the UFC?Explain why he fights guys in smaller weight classes?Explain why he went to a company with significantly less talent in their heavyweight divisions? He ducks competition, and he'll do it with Alistair Overeem.
> 
> o.


You already proved you're idiot by asking these questions.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sousa said:


> Explain why he didn't goto the UFC?Explain why he fights guys in smaller weight classes?Explain why he went to a company with significantly less talent in their heavyweight divisions? He ducks competition, and he'll do it with Alistair Overeem.


I don't have to explain anything to someone who doesn't follow MMA,if you want an explanation look it up.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

haha this is actually kind of funny. Like I said anybody can say"oh you dont know mma" on an INTERNET forum. Its hilarious to me that i some how don't know anything about MMA because I don't agree with Fedor being the best? Makes perfect sense

Fact is he's a competition dodger. If he wanted to prove that he was the best he'd fight the best plain and simple. 

And ya you do have to go into explaination clearly or are you jsut stalling because you don't have anything to say to back up your claims? Clearly this is what it is.

lmao you dont know mma because you dont liek Fedor!!!111 jeeze people on the internet these days.

Oh well I guess, you can't please everybody right?


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I've already explained in countless threads that he doesn't duck fights, but is actually a greedy piece of crap. If the UFC wanted to ruin his record and give him a one fight contract against one of the HW top dogs to try to derail his career they have more than enough money to do so. Instead, they refuse to co-promote, they refuse to give an inch to give the fans what they want. 

Tell me why Fedor would go to the UFC over Strikeforce if Strikeforce agrees to Fedor's demands to fight? He's not ducking competition, he's making the smarter business move. He doesn't have anything to prove to anyone at this point, he hasn't lost a single fight in his career, he's been in wars, he's fought the best in their prime, he's carried the olympic torch...the guy is a legend, and the fact that people think he's dodging fights when he represents a freaking nation and deserves more respect than anyone fighter is beyond me.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ptw said:


> I've already explained in countless threads that he doesn't duck fights, but is actually a greedy piece of crap. If the UFC wanted to ruin his record and give him a one fight contract against one of the HW top dogs to try to derail his career they have more than enough money to do so. Instead, they refuse to co-promote, they refuse to give an inch to give the fans what they want.
> 
> Tell me why Fedor would go to the UFC over Strikeforce if Strikeforce agrees to Fedor's demands to fight? He's not ducking competition, he's making the smarter business move. He doesn't have anything to prove to anyone at this point, he hasn't lost a single fight in his career, he's been in wars, he's fought the best in their prime, he's carried the olympic torch...the guy is a legend, and the fact that people think he's dodging fights when he represents a freaking nation and deserves more respect than anyone fighter is beyond me.


You don't have to explain yourself bro, every month your gonna have the same random thread and a nub asking the same retarded question.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Business Moves*

Yeah unfortunately his managerial staff don't quite make the best business moves!


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> You don't have to explain yourself bro, every month your gonna have the same random thread and a nub asking the same retarded question.


Its all a load of excuses by his fans is what it is. Hell The Fedor fans are already making excuses for Fedor if he loses to if he ever fights Overeem 

Ah oh well right?Internet is serious business right? or are you too good to answer that question to?


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah unfortunately his managerial staff don't quite make the best business moves!


Actually by ducking the best HWs, his managerial staff has preserved his legacy, maintained his worshiper fan base and Fedor still has an undefeated record.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Record*

I don't think 30-1 is an undefeated record!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I don't think 30-1 is an undefeated record!


Lets not act like we're ignorant, on paper yes he got a loss. If you fan of the sport you will agree that cut by a illegal attack that should had been a no contest or DQ.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Illgal*

Yeah, unfortunate that the Japanese do alot of things that just don't make sense!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sousa said:


> Its all a load of excuses by his fans is what it is. Hell The Fedor fans are already making excuses for Fedor if he loses to if he ever fights Overeem
> 
> Ah oh well right?Internet is serious business right? or are you too good to answer that question to?


 He's not ducking competition, he's making the smarter business move. He doesn't have anything to prove to anyone at this point, he hasn't lost a single fight in his career.

Did you competely ignore what ptw wrote? Dana White makes the rules,MMA fighters are being paid 6 figures at most.Fedor wants to expand MMA Worldwide with M1 hence co promotion,sorry if his business deals dont make sense to you but no one really cares what you think.It's ok for Dana to own a monopoly but if Fedor wants to expand MMA so fighters can get paid more then 1 mil a fight then it means he's ducking fight's.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> He's not ducking competition, he's making the smarter business move. He doesn't have anything to prove to anyone at this point, he hasn't lost a single fight in his career.
> 
> Did you competely ignore what ptw wrote? Dana White makes the rules,MMA fighters are being paid 6 figures at most.Fedor wants to expand MMA Worldwide with M1 hence co promotion,sorry if his business deals dont make sense to you but no one really cares what you think.It's ok for Dana to own a monopoly but if Fedor wants to expand MMA so fighters can get paid more then 1 mil a fight then it means he's ducking fight's.


OK he's a businessman more than a fighter. 

5+ years ago he didn't have anything to prove - however he hasn't fought #1 contender since he was 30 years old. Judging by his ability to beat the cans, medicore fighters he's fought since then he's a #5-10 HW.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Opponants*

When Fedor fought 'the maniac' Sylvia was a top ten fighter at the time. When Fedor fought 'the Pitbull' Arlovski was ranked number two in the world. Josh was ranked number two before he tested positive for roids. Rogers was a top ten fighter when Fedor fought him. Werdum is a top ten ranked fighter and so is Overeem! Granted in the last year and a half Fedor hasn't fought a number two contender but the last actual can he fought before the current streak I mentioned was Hong Man Choi! I'd say he deserves his number one ranked position until he is genuinely beaten. Then people can say I told you so or other people can say the King has fallen, but I'm sticking with the argument that he is number one and deserves the ranking!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> When Fedor fought 'the maniac' Sylvia was a top ten fighter at the time. When Fedor fought 'the Pitbull' Arlovski was ranked number two in the world. Josh was ranked number two before he tested positive for roids. Rogers was a top ten fighter when Fedor fought him. Werdum is a top ten ranked fighter and so is Overeem! Granted in the last year and a half Fedor hasn't fought a number two contender but the last actual can he fought before the current streak I mentioned was Hong Man Choi! I'd say he deserves his number one ranked position until he is genuinely beaten. Then people can say I told you so or other people can say the King has fallen, but I'm sticking with the argument that he is number one and deserves the ranking!


I would say Fedor is top 3,there's definitely a chance that JDS or Carwin catch him but it's still only a chance that alone makes him the best until proven otherwise.Saying that Fedor is overrated is just idiotic i mean the guy has never lost.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Fedor ducks the best competition.
No he doesn't. It's about co-promotion.
No he's afraid of the UFC top fighters. 
No they didn't offer him a good deal. 

Pretty much sums up thousands of different Fedor threads. 

IMO opinion it really doesn't matter why he doesn't why he's not fighting the top competition. He just isn't. Which is why I don't consider him to be currently the top p4p.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> He's not ducking competition, he's making the smarter business move. He doesn't have anything to prove to anyone at this point, he hasn't lost a single fight in his career.
> 
> Did you competely ignore what ptw wrote? Dana White makes the rules,MMA fighters are being paid 6 figures at most.Fedor wants to expand MMA Worldwide with M1 hence co promotion,sorry if his business deals dont make sense to you but no one really cares what you think.It's ok for Dana to own a monopoly but if Fedor wants to expand MMA so fighters can get paid more then 1 mil a fight then it means he's ducking fight's.


Its all bullshit made up by Fedor fans. People always ignore what I say about Fedor and who he has fought. People make up bs rankings about who hes beaten to make him have more creditablity . And don't come up with Fedor is doing this for everyone else, thats a load of crap.First he's greedy which you agreed with now he's doing it for everyone else? jeeze

Dana white gave him immediate title shot plus 1 million a fight go ask Dana white if you want or listen to his interview after Fedor joined strikeforce. See what Dana on conference call what he offered to Fedor.





^Dana apparently offered Fedor to fight in ***** too lol


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Dana pissed, loving it.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Its actually really funny listening to Dana be so bitter about losing Fedor lol. He does make some remarks on Fedor that are untrue


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Sousa said:


> Its actually really funny listening to Dana be so bitter about losing Fedor lol. *He does make some remarks on Fedor that are untru*e


OMG man, for real how do you expect any debate if you base your opinion on the source that tells lies.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Rusko said:


> OMG man, for real how do you expect any debate if in your opinion your main source is telling lies.


I just think Dana gets too biter, i mean to say he sucks is pretty ridiculous and I dont even like Fedor. Though I dont think Dana is telling lies about the negociations oh well


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Biter*

Yeah unfortunate that he lets his emotions get the best of him!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

When Dana White says BS about Fedor, he probably thinks that at some point he will get angry and join UFC just to prove people wrong. This works for many people, but not with Fedor. He simply doesn't care.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Caring*

Yeah he just doesn't care and probably has a very large temperment!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I love how Fedor fans automatically say Dana is lying with no proof or evidence, or even Fedor denying any of it. I'm not saying that Dana is telling the truth. But saying that Dana is lying isn't a fact; it's a an opinion.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sousa said:


> Its all bullshit made up by Fedor fans. People always ignore what I say about Fedor and who he has fought. People make up bs rankings about who hes beaten to make him have more creditablity . And don't come up with Fedor is doing this for everyone else, thats a load of crap.First he's greedy which you agreed with now he's doing it for everyone else? jeeze
> 
> Dana white gave him immediate title shot plus 1 million a fight go ask Dana white if you want or listen to his interview after Fedor joined strikeforce. See what Dana on conference call what he offered to Fedor.
> 
> ...


Why are you showing me a video of Dana lying?the first sentence out of his mouth was a lie.He said he did everything to sign Fedor? 

Steps to Sign Fedor 
Step 1 - Co-promotion Reason part owner 
Step 2 - Money

Scott Coker followed those steps,and please don't reply with some retarded comment saying that he would of made more money in ufc.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Problem*

I know you told me not to say this but Dana White did offer Fedor more money than he is making right now, the difference being that he wasn't willing to copromote!


----------



## beaux (May 20, 2010)

I would like to see who you all think is the p4p king?

I say fedor. Reason being he is the only guy that fights at his natural weight. He has fought for the most part bigger men than him. Sure he beat a Linland and people talk shit. truth be known he probaly don't weigh more than 10-15lbs more than Mat. 

He isn't ducking fights. he simply is fighting the men in front of him.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

beaux said:


> I would like to see who you all think is the p4p king?
> 
> I say fedor. Reason being he is the only guy that fights at his natural weight. He has fought for the most part bigger men than him. Sure he beat a Linland and people talk shit. truth be known he probaly don't weigh more than 10-15lbs more than Mat.
> 
> He isn't ducking fights. he simply is fighting the men in front of him.


His weight is irrelevant, although I'm pretty sure he had 10-15lbs on Lindland. I'm not saying he's ducking anyone, but it doesn't change the fact his opponents are not top tier fighters. They are past their prime or over hyped. None of the fighters he has beaten since CroCop have had a significant win after losing to him. I would say GSP or Silva are better for two reasons.

1. The fighters they have fought and beat were the best in their divsion.

2. They fighters they beat have go on to be proven fighters by continuing to remain ranked in their division by winning against other elite competition.

Look, to me, it doesn't matter why Fedor is not fighting the best competition. He isn't that's all that matters.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Top Competition?*

Didn't I just make a whole argument that he is earlier?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

*Fedor is still the ultimate challenge for every MMA fighter*
All the best fighters have stated that more than once including GSP, Shogun, Couture, etc. The only ones who strongly disagree with that are Dana White and Chuck Liddell who used to think (maybe he still does, I don't know) he could knock Fedor out. I hear people saying that Fedor always fought in the weakest division, well then why was one of the best p4p fighters at the time, Wanderlei, couldn't do anything in his fights with Cro Cop. In their second bout he was destroyed badly. Why wasn't he able to defeat less-skilled Mark Hunt? Why did Kharitonov knock out LHW Ninja Rua so easily when he was more than tough to beat (by Hendo and Rampage as well) prior to the fight and 2 years afterwards let alone knocking him out? Why couldn't one of the best, Dan Henderson, beat NOG? The list may go on and on. Why? Because size plays a huge role and it partially nullifies even very solid skills making a fight more equal. PRIDE open-weight GPs + open weight bouts proved that.
So Dana can keep pushing the idea of TOP p4p fighters which has very vague meaning. It's just another way for him to promote his fighters and draw attention, but Fedor's name will keep come out anyway until he loses.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Name*

Or until Fedor retires, which I could see him doing way down the road!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Name


Yeah, I guess I should've said "Emelianenko's name".


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedor's Name*

Is that better?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Bknmax said:


> Every time you say Fedor ducks makes you look like an idiot who knows nothing about mma


...On the button!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Still the back & forth about Fedor. Respect him for what he's accomplished. Facts are facts. Some will always be haters, it's another fact of life. Let's just appreciate the guy for being an incredible fighter that handles adversity better than anybody, never gets distracted with all the spin, comes out and entertains us with his amazing wins. Fedor really is the best example of a class A fighter. He says nothing negative about any opponent, comes out and brings it *everytime*. Like Rogan said about Wanderlie " If you're an MMA fan, how can you not like Wanderlie Silva "? So true indeed. Same applies to Fedor...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Class A*

Everything you said about Fedor is true!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Still the back & forth about Fedor. Respect him for what he's accomplished. Facts are facts. Some will always be haters, it's another fact of life. Let's just appreciate the guy for being an incredible fighter that handles adversity better than anybody, never gets distracted with all the spin, comes out and entertains us with his amazing wins. Fedor really is the best example of a class A fighter. He says nothing negative about any opponent, comes out and brings it *everytime*. Like Rogan said about Wanderlie " If you're an MMA fan, how can you not like Wanderlie Silva "? So true indeed. Same applies to Fedor...


I agree but just like that doesn't put Silva in the top p4p, it doesn't put Fedor there. That doesn't take away from Fedor always putting on a good show (short show as of late) and always coming in prepared.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Fedor is a phenominal fighter however I don't consider him the best. The deal is that he is not fighting the best. There are 5 top dogs In the hw class today. Brock jds Cain Shane and fedor then there everyone else. In order to be the man you have to beat the man. Fedor needs to beat the other 4 or atleast 2 of them to be considered the best that's all there is to it. Now he won't fight in the ufc for some reason. It could be self preservation it could be the m1 global or maybe he just doest like the inane of the organization idk.I am not going to make any accusations 

Bottom line fedor is a great fighter but he needs to fight the other top guy to go down as the best. Either way as much as I don't like the guy I still consider silva to be the top p4p fighter.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> There are 5 top dogs In the hw class today. Brock jds Cain Shane and fedor then there everyone else. In order to be the man you have to beat the man. Fedor needs to beat the other 4 or atleast 2 of them to be considered the best that's all there is to it. Now he won't fight in the ufc for some reason.


Yeah your right there are 5 top dogs, first Fedor and then everyone else.In order to be the man you have to beat the man well guess what Fedor is the man not Brock witch means Brock,Shane or whoever wants to get beat should come to Fedor not the other way around.If Fedor likes SF better then UFC because he gets to promote M1 then thats his business not yours.Dana could easily arrange a 1 fight Deal with Scott Coker,Scott lets his fighters fight in Dream all the time so getting a 1 fight deal wouldn't be a problem. Enough with Dana's propaganda bs just because he cant get Fedor thx.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Yeah your right there are 5 top dogs, first Fedor and then everyone else.In order to be the man you have to beat the man well guess what Fedor is the man not Brock witch means Brock,Shane or whoever wants to get beat should come to Fedor not the other way around.If Fedor likes SF better then UFC because he gets to promote M1 then thats his business not yours.Dana could easily arrange a 1 fight Deal with Scott Coker,Scott lets his fighters fight in Dream all the time so getting a 1 fight deal wouldn't be a problem. Enough with Dana's propaganda bs just because he cant get Fedor thx.


I get that your a Fedor fan, but you have to know the 1 fight co promotion deal is a terrible idea. It gives credibilty to Strikeforce. There's the chance of Fedor winning, and then no one else getting a shot. Besides that they don't even fight under the same rules. Is Brock not allowed to elbow Fedor? I'm not sure Coker's interested either. It's a huge risk for him. If Brock comes in and destroys Fedor, then Strikeforce is doomed to be considered a minor league with second rate fighters. Perception is everything in the fight game. I think you're probably smart enough to figure all this out. Oh and we all know that M1 Global holds Fedor back more than they help him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Fedor is nothing now, he is ducking competition, althoguh M-1 wants him to fight the best. And i'm not impressed by his fights recently, i mean Rogers almost murdered him, until Fedor knocked his ass straight out. :sarcastic12:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Bknmax said:


> Yeah your right there are 5 top dogs, first Fedor and then everyone else.In order to be the man you have to beat the man well guess what Fedor is the man not Brock witch means Brock,Shane or whoever wants to get beat should come to Fedor not the other way around.If Fedor likes SF better then UFC because he gets to promote M1 then thats his business not yours.Dana could easily arrange a 1 fight Deal with Scott Coker,Scott lets his fighters fight in Dream all the time so getting a 1 fight deal wouldn't be a problem. Enough with Dana's propaganda bs just because he cant get Fedor thx.


The problem is that the other 4 are fighting eachother and fedor is fightting none of them. The only sure fire way to establis ranking is to have them fight eachother. that's happening in the ufc and fedor isn't there. In order to show that you are #1 you have to show you can beat #s 2,3,4,and 5. Fedor has yet to prove that fedor has yet to do that so right now the is no top HW. I just want to see him there so we can end this BS and either confirm that he is #1 or not. I don't care either way I just want them to fight so I can know for sure.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Rauno™ said:


> Fedor is nothing now, he is ducking competition, althoguh M-1 wants him to fight the best. And i'm not impressed by his fights recently, i mean Rogers almost murdered him, until Fedor knocked his ass straight out. :sarcastic12:


Rogers almost murdered Fedor by losing the first Round? this thread is retarded i'm done


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> In order to show that you are #1 you have to show you can beat #s 2,3,4,and 5. Fedor has yet to prove that fedor has yet to do that so right now the is no top HW


okay, so who's the best? Lesnar because he beat Mir? You cannot say JDS, Velasquez or Carwin because they fight in UFC and Lesnar is the champion there, so officially no one can be considered higher than Brock in UFC, at least for now. And remember that Velasquez's biggest victories are against Nogueira (whom Fedor used as punching bag) and Cheick "no ground game" Kongo. Carwin's biggest wins are against Gonzaga (who is nowhere near TOP 5) and Frank Mir (whom has he beaten? Once again NOG and Kongo). The same with JDS. When these guys begin to fight each other, then someone can start mentioning Fedor, especially if anyone of them beats all 3 TOP contenders to grab the belt (e.g. if Carwin beats Lesnar, JDS and Velasquez or if Lesnar beats Carwin, Velasquez and JDS one by one). That will be a statement. Until recently UFC preferred to keep its promising stars apart from each other.
*All TOP 5 heavyweights (Lesnar, Carwin, JDS, Velasquez and Emelianenko) hasn't even faced each other, so it's a huge leap to claim that anyone of them must be widely accepted as the best HW of 2010.* Which is why Fedor is still the best HW based mostly on his previous fights.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

The_Senator said:


> okay, so who's the best? Lesnar because he beat Mir? You cannot say JDS, Velasquez or Carwin because they fight in UFC and Lesnar is the champion there, so officially no one can be considered higher than Brock in UFC, at least for now. And remember that Velasquez's biggest victories are against Nogueira (whom Fedor used as punching bag) and Cheick "no ground game" Kongo. Carwin's biggest wins are against Gonzaga (who is nowhere near TOP 5) and Frank Mir (whom has he beaten? Once again NOG and Kongo). The same with JDS. When these guys begin to fight each other, then someone can start mentioning Fedor, especially if anyone of them beats all 3 TOP contenders to grab the belt (e.g. if Carwin beats Lesnar, JDS and Velasquez or if Lesnar beats Carwin, Velasquez and JDS one by one). That will be a statement. Until recently UFC preferred to keep its promising stars apart from each other.
> *All TOP 5 heavyweights (Lesnar, Carwin, JDS, Velasquez and Emelianenko) hasn't even faced each other, so it's a huge leap to claim that anyone of them must be widely accepted as the best HW of 2010.* Which is why Fedor is still the best HW based mostly on his previous fights.



If you want to look at the fashion they beat the guys relatively to Fedor.

Mir and Cain destroyed Big Nog in destructive, one-sided victories.

JDS stood with Cro Cop till and pulverized Cro Cop the entire fight tapped from getting punched in the face. (Kongo and Gonzaga KO/TKO'ed out too)

Fedor beat these old generation greats via wars and *decisions*, JDS, Cain and Mir - domination endings with KO or TKO. Reality is Fedor was a great fighter but he hasn't fought top talent today, and explain to me again why Overeem VS Fedor (the originally announced match) was cancelled? The HW division has better fighters in it today including one that he backed out of a fight with in Strikeforce.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Top 5*

Yeah with the exception of Fedor, the top five heavyweights are mostly new on the scene which is why they haven't faced each other, but that will change really soon with Lesnar and Carwin facing each other, not to mention that Cain and Dos Santos are more than likely on a collision course!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> If you want to look at the fashion they beat the guys relatively to Fedor.
> 
> Mir and Cain destroyed Big Nog in destructive, one-sided victories.
> 
> JDS stood with Cro Cop till and pulverized Cro Cop the entire fight tapped from getting punched in the face. (Kongo and Gonzaga KO/TKO'ed out too)


It's a one way of looking at it, kind of like assuming that Marquardt is much better than Anderson Silva because he destroyed Maia while Silva didn't. And Nogueira started to decline somewhere in 2004 when Fedor beat him again, after that fight he hasn't even submitted any legit opponent (excepting Tim Sylvia) and was close to losing via stoppage to Herring, whom he used to beat easily. I hope you are not thinking that Fedor wouldn't have been able to knock out NOG if they'd fought last or this year. Fedor would've killed him. And JDS's zero defense against Mirko's straight left was terrible let alone his loss via submission to nobody 3 years ago, at the same age Fedor was establishing himself far more impressively. Anyway, when all TOP 5 start fighting each other, things will change.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bash*

Yeah it's all going to brawl!


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

*Fedor still p4p?*

Soo, by todays performance is he still p4p and would e make it in the UFC?


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

No, and no.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Dana White just pissed his pants laughing. 

And yes he is still P4P in my book.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

That was quick and a shocker, to say the least.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

*How far does Fedor fall in the P4P?*

Just curious...not wanting to incite the Fedor faithful neccessarily, but this definitely drops him out of the top 5 for me.


----------



## Pretty Cool Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

Dana doesn't even need to chase him anymore. It's clear to anyone with eyes (and has been for quite a while) that Cain, Lesnar, Dos Santos and Overeem are all better than him at this point in their careers. 

Like I said in the other thread. Fedor is the GREATEST HW ever. He's not the BEST ever. This new breed of heavyweights are the next step in the evolution of the sport.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

if Fedor kept it standing, he would have killed him.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Who cares anymore,, I don't even care about Fedor anymore,, strikeforce is still a joke anyway.

On that same note, I will say Fedor is the greatest MMA fighter ever.


----------



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm not a big Fedor fan but I'm kind of sad this happened. Would have been nice to see him go undefeated.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Obviously not anymore.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

prob #7, behind Lesnar, Carwin, JDS, Velasquez, Overeem, Mir (? up in the air).

This is HW's of course.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Completely out of it a HW shouldn't be on a P4P list in the first place and the only reason he was there was the streak.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Anyone who dares to put Mir above fedor should be kicked in the nuts.

but I think fedor will fall back really low.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Offically, depending on the Carwin-Lesnar results top 5...

Anderson
Gsp
Carwin-if he wins
Fedor
Shogun-would be ranked higher but that lost to griffen still can't get over it.
Brock


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Still #1 IMO and I'm not even a Fedor fan. 9 out of 10 times Fedor would kill Werdum.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

In reality he really shouldn't fall that much he woulda easily won if he just stood up I don't know what the gameplan was but complete disrespect of Werdums ability.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I not going to knock Werdum win but I put this in the same category as Machida vs. Shogun. Don't no how to react if the sumbission came later than round then ya but we all saw what happen.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Should fall out of the p4p completely.

HW rankings probably fall to 6 behind Ubereem and ahead of Mur.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Still top 10. 

BJ was after his loss no reason Fedor should drop out of the top 10.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

if you mean #1 p4p, maybe not, but is he still highly ranked in p4p? definitely. one loss is not that meaningful and werdum is no joke- in fact I bet on him and won.


----------



## Pretty Cool Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

I would rank Lesnar, Cain, Overeem and Dos Santos above him.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

HexRei said:


> if you mean #1 p4p, maybe not, but is he still highly ranked in p4p? definitely. one loss is not that meaningful and werdum is no joke- in fact I bet on him and won.


Damn you Fedor cost me 100K


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Pretty Cool Guy said:


> I would rank Lesnar, Cain, Overeem and Dos Santos above him.


I love fedor but ur forgetting Cain.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

He lost to someone ranked way below him, so I imagine he would drop a lot on the list. However, we all saw what happened, I wouldn't be surprised if we saw a rematch in a couple months...and I wouldn't be surprised if people start talking conspiracy since Fedor would technically avoid fighting Overeem unless he renewed his SF contract or they gave him an immediate title shot.

Hopefully we see a new Fedor after his first legit loss. He was already amazing, Imagine how much better he'll be now.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> Still top 10.
> 
> BJ was after his loss no reason Fedor should drop out of the top 10.


BJ is a 155er who was dominating top ten fighters in his division who got edged out by a legitimate top 5 LW in a decision. Fedor is a HW who has been fighting cans and over the hill fighters who just got finished in the first round by a guy who was a middling HW in the UFC.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

ptw said:


> He lost to someone ranked way below him, so I imagine he would drop a lot on the list. However, we all saw what happened, I wouldn't be surprised if we saw a rematch in a couple months...and I wouldn't be surprised if people start talking conspiracy since Fedor would technically avoid fighting Overeem unless he renewed his SF contract or they gave him an immediate title shot.


Werdum wants fedor again, lol werdum is luckiest son of a gun he going to wake up sometime next week after he comes off the high and be like damn I could have done better. In the rematch fedor will stand up and kill him.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

*Where is Werdum On the P4p LIst*

Fedor was Ranked 1 and Overeem is up there he has won against both guys. Where does he stand on the P4p list and HW list.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

He drops the same amount GSP dropped after GSP-Serra I.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't think Werdum breaks the top 10P4P, not many fighters are going to follow him to his guard so early in a fight. Big mistake by Fedor and slick BJJ by Werdum, but I'd like to see 1 more big win from Werdum before putting him in the top 10 P4P.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

It was crazy to see Fedor lose, but is he still the baddest man/cyborg on the planet? Oh yeah.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Shoegazer said:


> Just curious...not wanting to incite the Fedor faithful neccessarily, but this definitely drops him out of the top 5 for me.


Man Fedor is my Favourite fighter, but obviously he lost to Werdum, and hasn't fought Lesnar so hard to tell from one genuine loss.
Does the win now catapult Werdum to top 3?
I'd rank Mir, Velasquez Lesnar and Carwin all about the same as Werdum unless they all fight eachother it's hard to get a true understanding of where everyone lies because if Overeem now fights Werdum and ko's him where does that leave everyone, this p4p stuff makes me laugh as on records Fedor should be top, but Werdum's beaten him, Alistair and Brock, would give him real trouble so it's anyones guess if I have to say, I have him joint 3rd/4th as Lesnar is champ, werdum has a w over him, and now possibly Carwin 3rd as he's fighting for the belt and Werdum holds a win over Alistair?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Fedor should drop completely off the p4p list, simply because his other wins in the last few years aren't over top guys. In the HW division I say he's now behind Lesnar, Carwin, JDS, Cain, and Werdum. So I guess 6th.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Fedor should drop completely off the p4p list, simply because his other wins in the last few years aren't over top guys. In the HW division I say he's now behind Lesnar, Carwin, JDS, Cain, and Werdum. So I guess 6th.


Why are you only listing HW's in a P4P list



khoveraki said:


> He drops the same amount GSP dropped after GSP-Serra I.


Exactly right my friend.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Why are you only listing HW's in a P4P list


Lots of people seem to be doing that. 

?????????????????????


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> Lots of people seem to be doing that.
> 
> ?????????????????????


lol damn i get caught up in this to...wtf to think of it my p4p list is off cause I forget the little guys.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

This summer will see a lot of p4p changes from now to august specially if brock and bj win there fights.


----------



## drawblood (Jun 27, 2010)

He is out of the p4p rankings and has been on the verge of falling out of it for a while now.

Any MMA fan that is not a Fedor nuthugger would have to admit that he hasn't fought top competition in the last 3 years and has been crushing fighters that were on the downsides of their careers or even irrelevant fighters.

He lost to a guy that isnt even top 7 heavyweights in the world and Werdum made it look easy.

Fedor might be the best heavyweight in history but best fighter has to go to either GSP, Anderson, or Hughes. They consistently fight top comp and win.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Why are you only listing HW's in a P4P list


I would think a supermod could at least read the whole post. I said drop out of the p4p. Then I said IN THE HW Division. This means that I was talking about the Heavyweight division.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I would think a supermod could at least read the whole post. I said drop out of the p4p. Then I said IN THE HW Division. This means that I was talking about the Heavyweight division.


whoops, you're right. accept my apologies  I am distracted here with people screaming about the SF event, not that it's a good excuse.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

DragonStriker said:


> This summer will see a lot of p4p changes from now to august specially if brock and bj win there fights.


If brock and BJ lose then the entire list will be overturned!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

HexRei said:


> whoops, you're right. accept my apologies  I am distracted here with people screaming about the SF event, not that it's a good excuse.


It's all good.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Nah, I Think He Should Go Up Even Higher


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

LOL at Brock Lesnar being on a p4p list.............


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

JimmyJames said:


> LOL at Brock Lesnar being on a p4p list.............



quite dumb isn't it? it defeats the whole purpose


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

vilify said:


> quite dumb isn't it? it defeats the whole purpose


This ^^^^ and he is only 4-1. 

Where is Coosh to defend his beloved?????


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

So Fedor drops Werdum and falls into a triangle (similar to getting 'caught') and all of his previous accomplishments are diminished? Please....

Congrats to Werdum!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Fieos said:


> So Fedor drops Werdum and falls into a triangle (similar to getting 'caught') and all of his previous accomplishments are diminished? Please....
> 
> Congrats to Werdum!


lol so true...its crazy how people got on GSP after he fell along with Lyoto (who i think will come back and whoop shogun)


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

He's 32-1-1-1, i didn't know that put you from top 2 p4p to out of the top 10. :confused03:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

You know, there is always the thing about Fedor - he stands with strikers, wrestle with wrestlers, etc. Well, this tactics was supposed to fail someday, and it did today. Fedor is good at many disciplines, but he is not the best at any of it, at least anymore. He would lose to Lesnar if he tried to wrestle with him, he would most likely lose to JDS if he tried to stand with him. And I have doubts he would beat Velasquez and Carwin either. If he were to join UFC, he would have to fight these people and after 2 losses in a row via stoppages your salary and position will suffer (unless you're a friend of Dana White's). The point is, I wouldn't want to see Fedor in the same category as Cro Cop, W. Silva and Nogueira. Whether we like it or not, today's loss to Werdum is the beginning of a huge decline just like Vovchanchyn's loss to Coleman, Cro Cop's to Gonzaga, Nogueira's to Mir and Wanderlei's to Cro Cop.
Some may think of it as Serra-GSP I, but at Fedor's age I doubt that it is.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

He got cought what can you say,He's the one that knocked Werdum down all he has to do the next fight is not fall down into a Triangle.Solution put the female ref in and make Werdum get up every time :thumb02:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

The_Senator said:


> You know, there is always the thing about Fedor - he stands with strikers, wrestle with wrestlers, etc. Well, this tactics was supposed to fail someday, and it did today. Fedor is good at many disciplines, but he is not the best at any of it, at least anymore. He would lose to Lesnar if he tried to wrestle with him, he would most likely lose to JDS if he tried to stand with him. And I have doubts he would beat Velasquez and Carwin either. If he were to join UFC, he would have to fight these people and after 2 losses in a row via stoppages your salary and position will suffer (unless you're a friend of Dana White's). The point is, I wouldn't want to see Fedor in the same category as Cro Cop, W. Silva and Nogueira. Whether we like it or not, today's loss to Werdum is the beginning of a huge decline just like Vovchanchyn's loss to Coleman, Cro Cop's to Gonzaga, Nogueira's to Mir and Wanderlei's to Cro Cop.
> Some may think of it as Serra-GSP I, but at Fedor's age I doubt that it is.


I agree.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> I don't question Fedor's great wins 5 or so years ago and his record. He's just not #1 anymore, if he wanted Overeem for Strikeforce championship, the fight was his - Rogers was a replacement. Right now he's a name and #5-10 ranked HW in MMA.



Like I said #5-10 ranked HW. He's in the mix with Big Nog, Fabricio Werdum, Antonio Silva and Frank Mir.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rusko said:


> Thread fail.


+rep you man.
thank you.

Note: Werdum started 1.000+ threads about legacy, history, P4P and so on.
IMO he is still in the TOP 5 most skilled fighters in the world in the history of this sport. And he is a legend. Will always be.


----------



## monkey024 (Apr 6, 2010)

He's been fighting consistently and WINNING and now after 1 lose he is not considered p4p anymore.... weird.

I agree the fight was a pretty big shocker but saying he isnt in the p4p anymore is asinine. One lose and you lose all credibility even if you have a good record sometimes mma fans are way to fickle and idiotic. 

I do agree that he will have trouble if he goes to UFC with the likes of Carwin/Velasquez/ hell even crocop but that doesnt take away the fact that he is a very good fighter. 

Then some people bring up GSP in the p4p....the guy couldnt even submit/KO Dan hardy and hardy took a stiff shot and just looked at GSP and was on the ground majority of the fight. 

Either the fight will invigorate Fedor or like some people have said he will begin to change his career around to keep his good record intact.


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

monkey024 said:


> He's been fighting consistently and WINNING and now after 1 lose he is not considered p4p anymore.... weird.
> 
> I agree the fight was a pretty big shocker but saying he isnt in the p4p anymore is asinine. One lose and you lose all credibility even if you have a good record sometimes mma fans are way to fickle and idiotic.
> 
> ...


CroCop has no reason being mentioned as a threat to Fedor.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would say that Fedor is still on the list, but he hasn't been #1 on most popular lists for awhile now and this didn't help him move up at all.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

xLOTUSx said:


> I'm not a big Fedor fan but I'm kind of sad this happened. Would have been nice to see him go undefeated.


agreed


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

You know what I really loved about this situation? I didnt see too many hate from fedor haters.

Props to that. Damn I still cant believe he lost. All my russian friends feel down today.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Rusko said:


> Thread fail.


I agree, stop all the Fedor threads!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Stop?*

He is still a significant force in the heavyweight division!


----------

